# [SOLVED] Battle For Middle Earth II



## deedoubleyou

I've done plenty of searching to try to find the solution to this problem to no avail. I have gone through all 10 of the steps in the sticky threads to make sure it wasn't anything simple (thought it might have been as i'd forgotten about direct-X updates) but i'm still getting exactly the same error after updating.

On trying to run the game i get the big "Battle for Middle Earth II" bannermajig on screen then a highly informative; 

Battle for Middle Earth II has stopped working
Find solution to the problem..... *LOADING BAR*​
which quickly becomes;

Battle for Middle Earth II has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify if a solution is available.​
Computer spec;

Intel Core 2 duo E6750
2GB RAM
nVidia 8600GT
Realtek Audio

All fully up to date as of this post, so is Direct-X.

Any help would be much appreciated, bought the game for plenty of LAN play and i'm the only one who can't get it to work 

-d


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Battle For Middle Earth II*

Hi deedoubleyou, welcome to TSF.

Believe it or not, I used to have the exact same problem. It seems the game has trouble creating files in Vista.
Give this a try:
Search for a folder named *AppData* Then open *Roaming* -> *My Battle for Middle Earth 2 Files*. 
You'll probably find that the folder is empty. If it is, open up notepad and save new file to that folder. It should be named *Options.ini*.
In that file, place this data:


> AudioLOD = Low
> HasSeenLogoMovies = yes
> IdealStaticGameLOD = VeryLow
> Resolution = 800 600
> StaticGameLOD = VeryLow
> TimesInGame = 1


Then save that, and create a new folder named *Maps* in the *My Battle for Middle Earth 2 Files* folder.

If that still fails, delete the data out of the *Options.ini* file and replace with this:


> AllHealthBars = yes
> AmbientVolume = 81.000000
> AnimationLOD = High
> AudioLOD = Low
> Brightness = 50
> DecalLOD = High
> EffectsLOD = Medium
> FlashTutorial = 0
> GameSpyIPAddress =
> HasSeenLogoMovies = yes
> IdealStaticGameLOD = Low
> ModelLOD = Medium
> MovieVolume = 70.000000
> MusicVolume = 78.000000
> Resolution = 1024 768
> SFXVolume = 80.000000
> ScrollFactor = 64
> SendDelay = no
> ShaderLOD = Low
> ShadowLOD = Low
> StaticGameLOD = Custom
> TerrainLOD = Medium
> TextureQualityLOD = High
> TimesInGame = 59
> UseEAX3 = no
> VoiceVolume = 69.000000
> WaterLOD = Medium


----------



## deedoubleyou

*Re: Battle For Middle Earth II*

That first fix was the one! Thank you very much, appreciate it mate. It seems that Battle for Middle Earth is the culprit for a lot of the threads in this forum.


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Battle For Middle Earth II*

Not a problem, glad to help.


----------



## PaToX

hello I got a problem too. When I play the game I can play it only for about 3 an a half munutes then all my structures crash down and all my worriors die and I lose the battle. I did the thing you said to *deedoubleyou* but still it doesen`t work. Do you know the solution for this too ?


----------



## Heartlessangel

i have a problem where i put in the disc, it starts running the loading screen but then it says i need 2 insert the correct disc. i have the collectors edition and before you ask...i DID make sure it was the game disc. any helpon this would be good so i can move onto the other problem windows 7 has with windows 7

wait never mind...it turns out that it was trying to run it in compatibility for xp. duno y it tried that


----------



## Martyn104

*Re: Battle For Middle Earth II*



Tiber Septim said:


> Hi deedoubleyou, welcome to TSF.
> 
> Believe it or not, I used to have the exact same problem. It seems the game has trouble creating files in Vista.
> Give this a try:
> Search for a folder named *AppData* Then open *Roaming* -> *My Battle for Middle Earth 2 Files*.
> You'll probably find that the folder is empty. If it is, open up notepad and save new file to that folder. It should be named *Options.ini*.
> In that file, place this data:
> 
> 
> Then save that, and create a new folder named *Maps* in the *My Battle for Middle Earth 2 Files* folder.
> 
> If that still fails, delete the data out of the *Options.ini* file and replace with this:


Hi, i did the first options.ini thing for BFME2 and it worked a charm, the game plays on Windows 7 fine. And then i tried it for the expansion pack (Rise of the Witch King) and it worked but then the next day, the same problem that happened before on bfme2 with the programme not responding, still happens on the expansion. I've made it so i have full control on my user and i did the options ini but it still wont work. I've reinstalled it many times and it still has the same problem, is there any solution to making the expansion work on Windows 7?


----------



## kent17222

I have a problem in bfme2. After 3 and a half minutes after starting to play I lose all automatically and the buildings are destroyed.
I've tried and did not work with Options.ini

can you help me please?


----------



## Dim-san

I downloaded the option.ini and i go to (windows C:/>Users>[user name]>AppData and then there is nothin in there!! Not any file named Roaming neither My battle for middle earth!! What do i do in this case?


----------



## Kieran connor

You have to open the world builder program before the roaming file is found


----------



## JM3

Hi, I have the same problem as described. It helped for Windows 7 and so for Windows 8. Today I have upgraded to Windows 10 and either the BfME 2 or the RotWK works. It shouws the same fail as written in the beggining.

Does it mean, that Win 10 are the end of lan partys of BfME? Or do you know how to solve it? Any other games I´ve tried are working (even the old Unreal Tournament)... Please, help:angel:


----------



## jglenn246

I also have this problem and I'm running on Windows 10 and my battle for middle earth has the same problem


----------



## KingKiwi10

I have the exact same problem with the game not working on win 10 :ermm: if someone knows how to fix this I will be greatful :smile:


----------



## kaniews2

I FOUND IT I FOUND IT I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right click on the game icon and "run with graphics processor". worked Right away!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is after the options.ini fix.

been two hours.... now i get to finally play.

for windows 10

:thumb:


----------



## KingKiwi10

I can't seem to find a way to get the options.ini fix. Cannot find the appdata folder or any other relevant folder for that matter


----------



## koala

KingKiwi10 said:


> I can't seem to find a way to get the options.ini fix. Cannot find the appdata folder or any other relevant folder for that matter


AppData is a hidden folder. How To View The AppData Folder In Windows 10


----------



## KingKiwi10

Ok, so now I have done the Options.inv fix but i can't get "run with graphics processor" to show. The option is not present in the nvidia control panel as it should be


----------



## koala

Try the suggestions in this 3-page thread: Does Bfme2 Work With Windows 10 - GameReplays.org

It recommends installing DirectX 9.0c to run older games in Windows 10, and using a BtME Startup Fixxer patch, as well as experimenting with older graphics drivers.


----------



## KingKiwi10

After a lot of trying finally! I installed the BtME Startup Fixxer patch and it fixed the problem. Thank you for helping!


----------



## koala

You're welcome. Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------



## Srbmilan

*Re: Battle For Middle Earth II*

Thank you mate,working for me Windows 7 64bit !


----------



## Teniun

It may sound stupid, but... none of this works for my friend.

The game (RotWK) still won't load and stop responding. Even with patcher.
The thing is, it works for me, I have everything he has and his game won't work. The only difference is that my system is 32bit and his 64, but that game worked some months ago. Even reinstalling the DLC did nothing.
Is there some another magic solution? Or will the complete reinstaling of the game help?


----------



## maxx11

It worked for Win 7 x64 for me.


----------



## Teniun

maxx11 said:


> It worked for Win 7 x64 for me.


Well, his game worked some time, but then suddenly stoped.
We did nothing a long time + his cd drive crashed.
Now yesterday I got him immage I'm using and it worked well. Then he updated Edain Mode and it again stoped responding. It wasn't better after clean reinstal of RotWK with, or without the mode and it didn't worked even after doing that "Options" thing, nor after that patch, and even changing compatibility does nothing. Still the same "the game stoped responding" =\


----------



## naman20454

heya. i read all problems. but my problem is different. i installed the game but its not running only. i tried all solution . i dint get middle earth folder in app data nd roaming in my drive after unhiding the files also.

please tell how to solve this problem i m using win10.


----------



## mikklee

Not sure if any one is still active on this thread but wondered if anyone had any other fixes at all?

Firstly, I am running Windows 10 on an Acer Aspire ES15 laptop. I have tried compatibility mode, directx9, the options.ini. The options.ini has baffled me slightly as well, every tutorial I have seen says I need to create the file, however after the first crash (doesn't exist in roaming until that point), the roaming folder appears with nothing in it except for the options.ini file. I have tried deleting then re-adding, with both inputs, I've tried altering but still no joy. I saw someone mention about opening the world builder THEN doing the .ini fix before attempting to load the game. Has anyone tried that route before?


----------

